# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση Philips] Τηλεόραση PHILIPS, Model No: 42PF5331/10

## N1kos

Γειά σας και πάλι. Μια Philips στο γυράδικο ενός φίλου χθές είχε μια κάθετη κίτρινη, αλλού πράσινη γραμμή ανάλογα με το χρώμα πού έδειχνε στο σημείο εκείνο περίπου 2.5 με 3 πόντους φαρδιά. Αλλαξα κανάλια μήπως είναι μόνο σε ένα αλλά όλα είχαν το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Παλιό μοντέλο που παίρνει βίντεο απο αποκωδικοποιητή του εμπορίου.
Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει; Πού μπορεί να είναι το πρόβλημα, προσεγγίζεται χωρίς τηλεκοντρόλ μαμάς ή Service USB; Αξίζει τον κόπο για επισκευή ή να πάει για καινούρια; Δείτε το πρόβλημα στίς φωτό.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## GeorgeSindos

Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα έχει θέμα το panel...

----------


## N1kos

Τι εννοείς με τον όρο panel; Το κανάλι; Μην ξεχνάς, παραπάνω έγραψα "σε όλα τα κανάλια". Απλά δεν έκανα φωτογραφίες απο άλλα.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Νίκο,
ο συνάδελφος Γιώργος εννοεί ότι το πρόβλημα που εμφανίζει η τηλεόραση του γνωστού σου
είναι θέμα οθόνης και μάλιστα μη επισκευάσιμο.
Οφείλεται σε βλάβη της οθόνης της PLASMA αυτής τηλεόρασης και χρήζει αλλαγής που είναι
ολοκληρωτικά ασύμφορη, οπότε ο γνωστός σου πάει γι΄ αγορά νέας και μοντέρνας συσκευής.
Δεν χάνετε τίποτε όμως να καλέσετε στο τηλ/νο την Αντιπρ/πεία της PHILIPS στη ΘΕΣ/ΝΙΚΗ
(τηλ. : 2310402760) - SOUND & VISION ΚΟΥΡΦΑΛΗΣ Ν. ΛΟΛΟΣΙΔΗΣ Θ.  Ο.Ε. - να περιγράψετε
στο ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ τη βλάβη για να σας βεβαιώσουν κι αυτοί αν πρόκειται για θέμα οθόνης (panel). 
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## N1kos

Δημήτρη, Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη διευκρίνηση. Είχα μαγαζί επισκευών 1989 έως 1999. Τότε είχαν αρχίσει να εμφανίζονται αυτές οι τηλεοράσεις και θυμάμαι λέγαμε ότι είχαν οθόνες. Πότε μετονομάστηκαν σε πάνελ; Εχω χάσει πολλά επεισόδια.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Νίκο,
δεν έχασες μόνο εσύ επεισόδια όλοι χαμένα τα ΄χουμε.
Δυστυχώς έχει επικρατήσει η Αγγλική ορολογία αντί της σωστής Ελληνικής που είναι κι η γενεσιουργός γλώσσα
σ΄ όλες τις επιστήμες.
Έτσι η "οθόνη" μετονομάστηκε στη κοινή ορολογία στην ταυτόσημη Αγγλική λέξη "panel".
Και μη χειρότερα. 
Ας προσέχαμε λίγο παραπάνω.
Δεν πειράζει και πολύ όμως αυτό προς το παρόν ας κάνουμε λίγο εξάσκηση στ΄ Αγγλικά μας.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

